# Debussy Recordings - Suggestions?



## NorthernHarrier

Hello all! I'm only recently indulging my longtime interest in building a "classical" music collection and spending quality time listening to all of the great music I've been denied all these years. Oh, it's such a pleasure. I've found some good values in quality recordings of Beethoven, Tchaikovsky, Mahler, Brahms, Shostakovich, Rachmaninoff, Faure, Sibelius, Saint-Saens, Vaughan Williams, Liszt, and more. Now, I am interested in obtaining quality recordings of Debussy's famous works, and I could use a few suggestions for good recordings. 

I am so far interested in the Haitink Decca "Orchestral Works" recording, as well as Vol. 3 of the Bavouzet "Complete Works for Piano" recording (to be followed by Vols. 1 and 2, when funds permit). Any alternative suggestions? Any objections to the Haitink or Bavouzet recordings?

It has been particularly difficult to find a recording of Claire de Lune that is universally reviewed positively - I wouldn't have guessed that to be the case, before looking around the Web.

Thanks for the help!

Jeff


----------



## Animal the Drummer

Walter Gieseking playing the Preludes (and any other Debussy piano music he may have set down) is a must IMO. Bavouzet is fine, but Gieseking is peerless in this repertoire. Similarly, I like Haitink's orchestral Debussy but Karajan's recordings of the "Prélude à l'après-midi d'un faune" and "La mer", especially his earlier coupling on EMI, are the best I know.


----------



## Vaneyes

*Piano* - Jacobs, ABM, Boffard, Weissenberg, Ts'ong, Crossley, Bavouzet; *Chamber *- Parkanyi Qt., Florestan Trio, Little & Lane, Isserlis & Devoyon; Mullova & Anderszewski, Kovacevich & Argerich, Campbell & Gould; *Orchestral* - Dutoit, Abbado.


----------



## NorthernHarrier

Animal the Drummer said:


> Walter Gieseking playing the Preludes (and any other Debussy piano music he may have set down) is a must IMO. Bavouzet is fine, but Gieseking is peerless in this repertoire. Similarly, I like Haitink's orchestral Debussy but Karajan's recordings of the "Prélude à l'après-midi d'un faune" and "La mer", especially his earlier coupling on EMI, are the best I know.


Animal: thanks very much for your detailed suggestions. I will definitely look for the Gieseking recordings.


----------



## NorthernHarrier

Vaneyes said:


> *Piano* - Jacobs, ABM, Boffard, Weissenberg, Ts'ong, Crossley, Bavouzet; *Chamber *- Parkanyi Qt., Florestan Trio, Little & Lane, Isserlis & Devoyon; Mullova & Anderszewski, Kovacevich & Argerich, Campbell & Gould; *Orchestral* - Dutoit, Abbado.


It's very helpful to get such a detailed list of recommended artists for Debussy recordings - thank you very much! I will look into your suggestions carefully. Interesting that you selected different artists than Animal the Drummer...

Today at the one used CD store in this area, I found a like new remastered copy of Gould's Bach Partitas, which is something I've wanted. It's lucky to get something one wants for a bargain price! Thanks again for the help.


----------



## realdealblues

This is required in my book.









Jean Martinon's EMI recordings are the bible of Debussy and Ravel for Orchestral Works, at least if you want real "French" sonority.


----------



## NorthernHarrier

realdealblues said:


> This is required in my book.
> 
> View attachment 92823
> 
> 
> Jean Martinon's EMI recordings are the bible of Debussy and Ravel for Orchestral Works, at least if you want real "French" sonority.


Real deal blues: thank you very much. I'll put that at the top of my list!

The response to my inquiry has been helpful beyond my expectations. Thanks to everyone for your help.


----------



## Triplets

Haitink and the Concergebouw made some great Debussy recordings. I am very partial to Paul Paray on Mercury


----------



## bigshot

I'm fond of Charles Munch on RCA Living Stereo


----------



## Pugg

Triplets said:


> Haitink and the Concergebouw made some great Debussy recordings. I am very partial to Paul Paray on Mercury





bigshot said:


> I'm fond of Charles Munch on RCA Living Stereo


These two are great suggestions and Jean-Yves Thibaudet made wonderful piano recordings.


----------



## NorthernHarrier

Triplets said:


> Haitink and the Concergebouw made some great Debussy recordings. I am very partial to Paul Paray on Mercury


Another vote for Haitink. Thanks very much!


----------



## NorthernHarrier

bigshot said:


> I'm fond of Charles Munch on RCA Living Stereo


Thanks! I have not seen the Munch recording. I'll look for that and the Paul Paray suggested by Triplets.


----------



## NorthernHarrier

Pugg said:


> These two are great suggestions and Jean-Yves Thibaudet made wonderful piano recordings.


I have seen the Thibaudet - I'll add that to my list. Thanks for your help!


----------



## Pugg

Also not to be missed:Arturo Benedetti Michelangeli playing Préludes Book I & Images

http://www.prestoclassical.co.uk/r/DG/4775345


----------



## sbmonty




----------



## Pugg

sbmonty said:


>


Good suggestion although still a bit pricey .


----------



## NorthernHarrier

sbmonty said:


>


Oh, yeah - I've definitely seen this one at Amazon, among other places. Thanks for the help!

Pugg's point is valid - some of these suggestions are a little out of my price range for now, but I will keep them on my list and look for them at reduced prices. There is one good store left in northern Virginia that sells used CDs - went there yesterday and found a pristine copy of the remastered Glenn Gould Bach Partitas. I looked for a few of my desired Debussy recordings there, but alas, didn't find any. I'll be back there soon to look again.


----------



## realdealblues

NorthernHarrier said:


> Pugg's point is valid - some of these suggestions are a little out of my price range for now, but I will keep them on my list and look for them at reduced prices.


Another reason I would recommend the Martinon collection I mentioned is that you can get it fairly inexpensively and you don't have hunt for different recordings. I am not the seller but there is a copy on eBay of the Martinon Debussy/Ravel (different artwork but same set, just the previous printing) on eBay right now in nice condition for $14.99 with free shipping. You can also buy it new from several Amazon sellers for about $24 shipped. Every single recording of both Debussy of Ravel across those 8 discs are top of the pile. There are no duds which is very hard to say with many box sets.


----------



## NorthernHarrier

realdealblues said:


> Another reason I would recommend the Martinon collection I mentioned is that you can get it fairly inexpensively and you don't have hunt for different recordings. I am not the seller but there is a copy on eBay of the Martinon Debussy/Ravel (different artwork but same set, just the previous printing) on eBay right now in nice condition for $14.99 with free shipping. You can also buy it new from several Amazon sellers for about $24 shipped. Every single recording of both Debussy of Ravel across those 8 discs are top of the pile. There are no duds which is very hard to say with many box sets.


Thank you! I'll try to grab that ebay deal.


----------



## jegreenwood

realdealblues said:


> This is required in my book.
> 
> View attachment 92823
> 
> 
> Jean Martinon's EMI recordings are the bible of Debussy and Ravel for Orchestral Works, at least if you want real "French" sonority.


I picked up his Debussy as a hi-rez download several years back.


----------



## NorthernHarrier

realdealblues said:


> Another reason I would recommend the Martinon collection I mentioned is that you can get it fairly inexpensively and you don't have hunt for different recordings. I am not the seller but there is a copy on eBay of the Martinon Debussy/Ravel (different artwork but same set, just the previous printing) on eBay right now in nice condition for $14.99 with free shipping. You can also buy it new from several Amazon sellers for about $24 shipped. Every single recording of both Debussy of Ravel across those 8 discs are top of the pile. There are no duds which is very hard to say with many box sets.


realdealblues: the $14.99 copy on ebay turned out to be just Vol. II of the set, but in looking for that I found new copies of the re-mastered versions of Vols. I and II for around $10 each, offered by a seller in Tennessee. I think I will have difficulty passing up those discs - I doubt I'll find new copies for any less. Thanks to you for sending me there....


----------



## realdealblues

NorthernHarrier said:


> realdealblues: the $14.99 copy on ebay turned out to be just Vol. II of the set, but in looking for that I found new copies of the re-mastered versions of Vols. I and II for around $10 each, offered by a seller in Tennessee. I think I will have difficulty passing up those discs - I doubt I'll find new copies for any less. Thanks to you for sending me there....


The one I mentioned was the collection I own...but it looks like someone else bought it in the time I mentioned it and you looked for it. But anyway, hope you get it...you will not be disappointed with any of the Martinon performances.


----------



## Triplets

Pugg said:


> Also not to be missed:Arturo Benedetti Michelangeli playing Préludes Book I & Images
> 
> http://www.prestoclassical.co.uk/r/DG/4775345


Agreed. For a different approach I occasionally try Claudio Arrau


----------



## Pugg

realdealblues said:


> Another reason I would recommend the Martinon collection I mentioned is that you can get it fairly inexpensively and you don't have hunt for different recordings. I am not the seller but there is a copy on eBay of the Martinon Debussy/Ravel (different artwork but same set, just the previous printing) on eBay right now in nice condition for $14.99 with free shipping. You can also buy it new from several Amazon sellers for about $24 shipped. Every single recording of both Debussy of Ravel across those 8 discs are top of the pile. There are no duds which is very hard to say with many box sets.


It's always a pity that free shipping is not for the rest of the world


----------



## bigshot

NorthernHarrier said:


> realdealblues: the $14.99 copy on ebay turned out to be just Vol. II of the set


No, it was the 8 disk complete set. I bought it.


----------



## bigshot

Pugg said:


> It's always a pity that free shipping is not for the rest of the world


Second world problems!


----------



## NorthernHarrier

bigshot said:


> No, it was the 8 disk complete set. I bought it.


That explains why I didn't find it there - but I am happy it went to another fabulous talkclassical forum member! I will buy the two CDs of the same recordings from the Tennessee seller, so all ends well. Enjoy!


----------



## Pugg

bigshot said:


> Second world problems!


From someone from the New World I take that one with a big smile.


----------



## Adamus

Pugg said:


> It's always a pity that free shipping is not for the rest of the world


https://www.myus.com


----------



## Adamus

Pugg said:


> From someone from the New World I take that one with a big smile.






 second best í ½í¸


----------



## Chatellerault

I recently listened to several recordings of _La Mer_. My conclusions:

Ansermet (Orchestre de la Suisse Romande) and Toscanini (NBC) are the old guys who actually met Debussy in person and their tempi are faster than most from past or present. Perhaps later conductors bought the "impressionistic-dreamy-hazy" idea much more than Debussy had intended...

Martinon (ORTF) has fast tempi, lush strings, a really authentic French performance with good 1970's stereo sound. Also his "Orchestral works" box is more complete than Haitink's. Top choice.

Haitink (Concertgebouw) has a perfect orchestra with beautiful sound all-around but perhaps they focus on beauty too much, with slower tempi. Good choice.

Boulez (NYP or Cleveland) is good for analysing the orchetration, you hear a lot of detail but overall it sounds cold, with less dynamics, none of the color from the French or Dutch orchestras above.

Immerseel (Anima Eterna Brugge) has recorded _La Mer/Images/Prélude à l'après-midi d'un faune_ in 2012 with original instruments (i.e. from the late 19th, early 20th century), an interesting modern choice!


----------



## Chatellerault

NorthernHarrier said:


> It has been particularly difficult to find a recording of Claire de Lune that is universally reviewed positively - I wouldn't have guessed that to be the case, before looking around the Web.
> 
> Thanks for the help!
> 
> Jeff


For the Suite Bergamasque (that includes the Clair de Lune) try Gieseking, with his unmistakable soft touch, or Samson François for more pathos. Both of them have recorded most of Debussy's solo piano repertoire and I guess you can find budget boxes.


----------



## NorthernHarrier

Chatellerault said:


> For the Suite Bergamasque (that includes the Clair de Lune) try Gieseking, with his unmistakable soft touch, or Samson François for more pathos. Both of them have recorded most of Debussy's solo piano repertoire and I guess you can find budget boxes.


That is a very detailed answer - thank you very much!

Jeff


----------



## Brahmsian Colors

I concur on the Hatink/Debussy collection. Very nice. Charles Munch's Boston Symphony recordings of Debussy (and Ravel, by the way) are also excellent, as are Monteux's individual recordings and Martinon's set. I own and personally enjoy them all.


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

My essential Debussy recordings would include:



















:tiphat:


----------



## Barbebleu

Pugg said:


> Also not to be missed:Arturo Benedetti Michelangeli playing Préludes Book I & Images
> 
> http://www.prestoclassical.co.uk/r/DG/4775345


Yes Pugg, Michelangeli is rather special in his interpretation of Debussy.


----------



## NorthernHarrier

I now have the Bavouzet and Weissenberg recordings; I will soon buy the Martinon recording. I'm also going to someday own the Michelangeli and hopefully many others. Thank you to Haydn67, StlukesguildOhio and Barbebleu for your suggestions! They are going onto my list!


----------



## bigboy

Barbebleu said:


> Yes Pugg, Michelangeli is rather special in his interpretation of Debussy.


I can't quite tell if there is a bit of a joke here, but I've always preferred Michelangeli's recordings of Debussy to, say, Giesking's.
Giesking always feels just too dang fast and and boisterous- more like "Breakdancers of Delphi". Nevertheless, it seems like his recordings are the ones most often recommended.

I'm just wondering if I'm in the minority in holding this preference?


----------



## Triplets

Animal must like his Debussy (see #2)with a Teutonic lilt. Karajan' La Mer has been quite rightly dubbed 'Das Mer' and while Gieseking's recordings were pioneering and do have some value, they are hardly idiomatic and to my ears tend to sound more from the Mozart-Haydn world than from Chopin, whom Debussy idolized.
My first exposure to the Piano music, including a wonderful Clair De Lune, was a collection by Aldo Ciccolini, who was best known for his Erik Satie. Michelangeli is superb in the Preludes,Richter in Estampes, and the Peter Frankl complete survey on Vox (very inexpensive). Jacobs and Uchida in the Etudes.
The Chamber Music is wonderful, and don't miss the Sonata for Flute, Viola and Harp. The Boston Music Chamber Players, on DG or Pentatone, is wonderful. Many great recordings of the Quartet.
My favorite Orchestral recordings are the Haitink and Paul Paray and the Detroit Symphony


----------



## FranzS

3 pages of Debussy recommendations and no one has mentioned Aldo Ciccolini's recordings? I don't believe you


----------



## Eschbeg

This recording by the Athena Ensemble is still the gold standard when it comes to Debussy's chamber music:


----------



## Brahmsian Colors

Eschbeg said:


> This recording by the Athena Ensemble is still the gold standard when it comes to Debussy's chamber music:
> 
> View attachment 95122


I have it as well. Indeed, a very nice recording.


----------



## bigboy

Triplets said:


> Karajan' La Mer has been quite rightly dubbed 'Das Mer'


Ah that gave me a good laugh and I feel like there is a lot of truth in that joke. I've never been able to put my finger on exactly where I think these Germans doing Debussy fall short, maybe it is the "Teutonic lilt"? 

I feel that some of the more "technical" preludes like Feux d'artifice sound better when played a bit looser (sloppier??). I'm not quite sure how to phrase this sentiment in a more coherent way, and I'm sure there is a precise way to explain what I'm getting at, but I just can't quite seem to manage!


----------



## Pugg

Barbebleu said:


> Yes Pugg, Michelangeli is rather special in his interpretation of Debussy.



Dbussy: Monique Haas

Also very good, imported it from Japan.


----------



## Ralphus

I don't pretend to be a huge fan of Debussy, but I love the cello sonata, and this performance with Benjamin Britten and Rostropovich is truly special:








Also, as a saxophone player, I have to plug probably his least important work in the scheme of things, the Rapsodie pour saxophone. Don't be put off by the hideous cover, no one is better than Bornkamp:


----------



## Selby

For solo piano I like the Pascal Rogé collection:


----------

